# "Jesus, the Only Way to God: Must You Hear the Gospel to be Saved?" by John Piper



## jason d (Aug 2, 2010)

*This book deals with one basic question... is Jesus the only way to salvation? Though this is a simple question it has many implications and the question itself can be broken up into three questions.

1) Will anyone experience eternal, conscience, torment under God’s wrath.*

Is there such a thing as Hell? Is eternal punishment at stake in the evangelization of the world? Is Jesus the only way to escape from an eternal conscience torment of Hell? Will anyone be eternally cut off from Christ and experience eternal, conscience torment under the wrath of God?

This first question has to address such issues as Universalism and Annihilationism.

*2.) Is the work of Christ necessary for salvation or are there other basis?*

This deals with the issue of whether all religions are a journey to God and there is not just one way. It even deals with a Wider-Mercy and Inclusivism type view that would say a Buddist is saved by Jesus even though they may never hear His name or gospel.

*3) Is conscience faith in Christ necessary for salvation?*

A negative response to any of these questions diminishes mission urgency.

In summation John Piper argues that since there is a eternal Hell (ch 2) and the death and resurrection of Christ are essential for rescue from Hell (ch 3) and people need to hear this good news and believe it in order to be rescued (ch 4-7) and none are saved by any other means than hearing and believing in Jesus, then we should obey the Great Commission and spread the good news despite it being rejected and unpopular in our culture.

I'd recommend this book to anyone struggling with these basic, essential Christian truths, or someone who just needs a reminder and encouragement.

I got this audiobook from Welcome to the christianaudio store - christianaudio.com. The narrator was clear and not dry. Easy to understand and follow. I definitely recommend it. You can buy it here: John Piper: Jesus: the Only Way to God (audio book, MP3, CD) - christianaudio.com

soli Deo gloria!

jason d.


----------

